# Skin problem?



## Karz (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm new in here, and i've been keeping my Afraican-big-eyed tress frogs for about 3 months. 

And days ago, I found something unusual on my froggie's toes, Im not sure if it's infection or due to any other diseases, and for most of time, he doesn't use that leg always and just keeps it straight and seems strengthless.

Im so worried, and wanna see if anyone could advise, thanks!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

can you try and load some bigger pics?


----------



## Karz (Jun 18, 2009)

sorry, files have been reuploaded.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

wow! looks like the skin is rotting, have you contacted a vet?


----------



## Karz (Jun 18, 2009)

I will go to the vet tomorrow, hope he 'll be fine...


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

I have no scientific backing to make a real quality guess, but I will venture an idea.

In the pictures, the frog is on your skin. Since frogs absorb things through their skin, could it be possible that you ever had any sort of chemicals on your hand prior to holding your frogs? If so, it is a possibility that could be a cause. But then again, that is just an idea.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

get a PCR test for chytrid, pronto!


----------

